# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Про визу

## Вова25

Харе Кришна.
Существуют ли какие-либо трудности в получении туристической визы на 6 месяцев? Нужно ли при получении визы предъявлять билеты в оба конца? Или можно обратный билет потом купить? Потому что неизвестно же как сложатся обстоятельства и может нужно будет раньше уехать, а может и нет. И когда начинается срок действия визы? С момента ее выдачи или с момента въезда в Индию? То есть можно ли ее получить немного заранее?

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Да, нужно билеты в оба конца. Плюс бронь из гостиницы, где вы будете там жить. А сейчас они еще (придираются) требуют ксерокопию паспорта хозяина гостиницы. Виза начинается с момента даты, что в ней проставлена. Но если им (в визовом центре) дать дополнительно денежку (т.е.взятку), то можно избежать трудностей. Это мы говорили, если вы сами пойдете в визовый центр. Но если делать через "Ваману", то будет легче. Хотя все равно надо будет платить больше.

----------


## Вова25

Спасибо, Махабхарата прабху. То есть нужно обязательно бронировать гостиницу? А если мы собираемся снимать квартиру, то как быть? Или бронь можно потом отменить? Также я слышал что обратные билеты тоже можно будет сдать после получения визы, правда на всем этом наверняка теряются деньги.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Турфирма "Вамана" раньше делала оформление очень качественно. Можно сохранить силы и нервы.

----------


## Вова25

Спасибо, матаджи Кастурика

----------


## Yadudas

Оформляю визу через Ваману. Весной не было никаких проблем, стоимость визы - такая же, как на месяц.

----------

